
A new way to get electricity from magnetism - jharohit
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/04/160418120049.htm
======
jharohit
Sorry just realized the source link is from Nature magazine - unfortunately I
cannot edit the HN link above, so posting the original paper here
[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat46...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat4618.html)

~~~
CarolineW
For future reference, you can simply delete an entry and then submit a
different link. Or just submit the better link, and leave the original to sink
or swim.

~~~
luxpir
I personally preferred the editorial version, after having peeked at both.

------
luxpir
Energy consumption of the microwave generator is the first thing that comes to
mind - any 'cheap' sources of microwaves?

